
Do we have an instinct for privacy? - Libertatea
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/living-together/do-we-have-a-privacy-instinct-or-are-we-wired-to-share/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AeonMagazineEssays+%28Aeon+Magazine+Essays%29
======
contingencies
TLDR; _So when it comes to "social networking," thanks but no thanks._

------
detcader
This clearly pop-psych piece references a study (without any citation, thanks)
that uses college students, presumably all from the same country. Even if we
accept that this is an adequate sample at all, have the results been
replicated? The article doesn't let us know.

I also tend to be skeptical on the amount of consequence a single study of one
indigenous community can have on behavioral psychology and philosophy as a
whole.

Ian Leslie is borderline pop psych imo, see
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eNxxoLByS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eNxxoLByS4)

I'd also like to start a running collection of "mainstream news media
featuring pictures of stereotypically 'Millennial' women doing stereotypically
female and 'Millennial' things"

~~~
detcader
I've started a running list: [http://lksidedocs.blogspot.com/2013/08/list-of-
articles-abou...](http://lksidedocs.blogspot.com/2013/08/list-of-articles-
about-millennials.html)

